# HOLY BASIL???



## Vamplady

Has anyone heard or used HOLY BASIL???I was wondering as I have anxiety and depression issues and this was recommended to me by my local health food store.Vamplady


----------



## Kathleen M.

I found this http://hinduism.about.com/od/ayurveda/a/tulsibenefits.htmIt sounds like it has been used for various things. Let me see if anyone did any studies on it. It looks like some Indian scientists are doing some work with it to see if any of the claims work http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...l=pubmed_docsum , but I haven't found much on any good clinical trials so far to validate it works in people. I found a fair number in animals. K.


----------



## 21506

> quote:Originally posted by Vamplady:Has anyone heard or used HOLY BASIL???I was wondering as I have anxiety and depression issues and this was recommended to me by my local health food store.Vamplady


I started using Holy Basil (supercritical extracts) about a week ago, when an acquaintance mentioned it was helpful to her for GI inflammation.I don't know whether it has helped me in that area, but I must say that I have had a decided benefit in elevated mood, hopefulness, physical and spiritual energy, etc., to the point that my family has noticed it, too.I have nothing else to explain the phenomenon, and suspect that it's the Holy Basil. I seem to be lifting out of a cloud, including the "fibro fog" I've been in since my GI symptoms began and also aggravated my fibromyalgia.So funny that you posted just as I was noticing this. : ) It's very pricey, though I think I'll keep it up as long as it seems to be helping me this much.fwiwCarla


----------



## restorationgirl

Hi! Found this forum after starting to take Holy Basil Tea (Tulsi Tea bags)by Organic India on recommendation by a clerk at our big healthfood supermarket. Apparently there are 3 different basil's in this particular tea bag. I noticed a difference from the very first day I took it. I'm taking it along with 5-htp by Natrol and Bacopa by Planetary Herbals for chronic fatigue, extreme mental confusion, brain fog (tried to put my car in drive before puting the key in the ignition). I'm going to school for Expanded Function Dental Assisting and struggling severely this semester. Went for a brain scan - tested positive for ADD. The three items listed above are helping me with fatigue, lifted the brain fog, I'm more engaged in lab (my best friend in school noticed quite a difference - like I could get things done instead of struggling to think. I even helped 2 of my classmates with things they were struggling with). My mood is MUCH better. I'm waking up feeling good instead of trying to drag myself out of bed and feeling like doo-doo all day. I live with my parents and they do things to nag and annoy me and since starting these items I have noticed quite an improvement in my rage towards these annoying disturbances. I'm just able to cope so much better. I'd highly recommend you try them. I've tried 5-htp before, but didn't notice any difference with that company. Our healthfood supermarket has a money back guarantee because they realize different vitamin companies work for some and not others - you've just got to try them and see which one's your body responds to. Keep trying!


----------



## Nancy from Safety Harbor

Where do you get this?


----------



## BQ

Nancy from a real quick googling just now ... looks to be available at any number of online sources.. including Amazon etc.. You also could look in any Natural/Health etc stores..etc..


----------

